# The Ice Pick...



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

This cigar was gifted to my by Hal, a good friend of mine in Houston. Hal has great relationships with a lot of the manufactures and this cigar was given to him by Litto Gomez of La Flor Dominicana.

This cigar is one of Litto's Personal smokes and its 100% Ligero Tobacco. The flavour was amazing. Lots of spice, cedar and touches of clove and coffee. Its a pretty raw cigar (meant to be, not a cigar to age, it would loose its purpose) and the strength had me sweating! The first half was Medium to full bodied and then the strength kicked in. Wow, its been a long time since I had a cigar that made me sweat, this cigar had me drinking after every puff!

I think I'm going to go lay down and maybe the room will stop spinning!

Bigfoot


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Clove!! That sounds great. I used to smoke clove cigarettes. This looks really interesting. I have never even heard of this!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice review! Funny roll, but I guess if it's good enough for Litto Gomez, it's got to be great! Good to see even when you're in the business, you can still find cigars that wow you and and make the whole aspect of cigar smoking interesting!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

That is awesome, Litto is a genious.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Fraking sweet, the Bigfoot knocked off his feet. Yeah that is one ugly cigar, but they are not for sell so who cares!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet.nice pics


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah man, i got a couple of those from Hal a while back too. talk about kick but what geat flavor. 

send me a pm if anyone is interested in a trade for the last one in my stash.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Fraking sweet, the Bigfoot knocked off his feet. Yeah that is one ugly cigar, but they are not for sell so who cares!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Bigfoot doesn't sweat, are you sure you don't want to repost this sans the part about Bigfoot being taken out by a single cigar...blasphemy I tell you blasphemy! 

Some men wear superman pajamas but Superman wears Bigfoot pajamas. 

They once made Bigfoot toilet paper but it just wouldn't take s*@! from anyboby. 

When the bogeyman goes to sleep he checks his closet for Bigfoot. 

Bigfoot's chest hair has chest hair. 

Bigfoot likes his coffee half and half: half coffee grounds half wood-grain alcohol. 

The best part of waking up is not folgers in your cup, but knowing that Bigfoot didn't kill you in your sleep. 

Bigfoot is currently suing NBC, claiming Law and Order are trademarked names for his left foot and right foot.

When Bigfoot does a push up, he isn't lifting himself up, he is pushing the Earth down.

Bigfoot is so fast he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.

And finally: In honor of Bigfoot, all McDonald's in Texas have an ever larger size than super-size. When ordering, just asked to be Bigfoot-sized.


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

That is one mean looking cigar. It looks like it could hurt you.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Dang I remember the night you got it. Good thing you waited to smoke it when you were not driving. Good Stuff!:biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn sounds like one mean ass kicker


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...thats the best review yet. That looks like a hazing stick. make them smoke the whole thing then watch. LOL....nice.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: you can be my dad


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> The best part of waking up is not folgers in your cup, but knowing that Bigfoot didn't kill you in your sleep.
> 
> And finally: In honor of Bigfoot, all McDonald's in Texas have an ever larger size than super-size. When ordering, just asked to be Bigfoot-sized.


Bigfoot...thanks for sharing, that sounds like a [email protected]$$ cigar!

Kory...you have a gift man.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Man I wish I could get my hands on some of them!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Given by the man himself, it must have been good!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

I have smoked one of these from Hal and have one sitting in my humidor right now, I can agree with Bigfoot in that it is very strong, but at the same time actually has a decent flavor.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

tekhnu said:


> yeah man, i got a couple of those from Hal a while back too. talk about kick but what geat flavor.
> 
> send me a pm if anyone is interested in a trade for the last one in my stash.


pm sent


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Bigfoot doesn't sweat, are you sure you don't want to repost this sans the part about Bigfoot being taken out by a single cigar...blasphemy I tell you blasphemy!
> 
> Some men wear superman pajamas but Superman wears Bigfoot pajamas.
> 
> ...


I love me some Chuck Norris!! Great stuff!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> I have smoked one of these from Hal and have one sitting in my humidor right now, I can agree with Bigfoot in that it is very strong, but at the same time actually has a decent flavor.


I've had one of the Oliva Thermonuclear cigars too, OUCH! Another ass kicker that has great flavour!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

When asked if he looked up to anyone Chuck Norris replied, "Only the almighty Bigfoot."


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man that must have been a sweet smoke indeed
and i can just imagine what littos tolerance level is because almost all of his stuff is really strong


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great review Brian! When I first saw the pics I thought "what the hell is that?':dribble: It looked interesteing...then I read further. That is one helluva cigar that could make a grown man cry uncle! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


And they say
You don't tug on superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off an ole lone ranger 
And you don't mess around with Bigfoot


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks to be a winner,Plus it was gifted by the man himself


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That is absolutely cool. I've heard of these little personal cigars, but it's cool being able to see one. Thanks for sharing.


----------

